# 6 weeks old... 2 weeks to go!!!



## hayleyw (Oct 9, 2014)

Very excited to be getting our pup soon, having to travel 5 hours to get him so have only seen him in photos/videos. Breeder sent one last night and he looks like he's coming on great. Really love his wavy coat which is what we had been hoping for! No names yet but we think he looks like a B so Barney, Buddy and Bertie are the options at the moment. Any suggestions would be great?! Two weeks to go... So soon yet so far!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

I think he looks like a Bertie or a Benny!

He also looks slightly like a Max, to throw that one in there

Exciting times


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

He sure is cute! How about Benji.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Bilbo Baggins 

He looks lovely. I met a lovely cockapoo pup this afternoon called Bonkers Bill.... actually I think that his name was Bill and the description of him was 'Bonkers'


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Aw what a sweet little innocent face. He doesn't look like he could ever chew anything he shouldn't or disobey you at all  I'll go with Bertie, Bernie, Bonzo or Bourbon (because he's a choccy wocky boy )


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

With eyes that big I'd go with Button or Bingo. With the later you could sing to him about the farmer with the dog.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

B - I - N - G - O, 
B - I - N - G - O,
B - I - N - G - O,
And Bingo was his name - o

.... I'm having Barney the Purple Dinosaur flashbacks 


Lizzie would call him Buggs or Bugsy


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Marzi that song predates Barney by a long while, 1780 actually if Wikipedia is correct.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

That might be the case, but Barney taught it to me  Liz was a Barney addict!


----------



## hayleyw (Oct 9, 2014)

thanks everyone, great name suggestions! He does have really big round eyes doesn't he! Buttons would definitely suit... Lol


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Love Buttons, that should go high up on the list

It's also like chocolate buttons!


----------



## Del17 (Mar 25, 2014)

I'd just like to call him 'mine' if you don't mind !!!! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

He's so cute. It's so hard to believe they all start out that tiny. Even when I go back through my pics it still amazes me. It goes so quick, be calm and relaxed and just enjoy him while he's a little bean. If he was mine he would be called Bean, coffee bean, cocoa bean - because you will be addicted!


----------

